# Codia Headphone Stand



## HyperHam

Hello,
   
  I have found a really nice headphone stand from a Youtube video from a company called Codia. After a lengthy Google search I could not find their company, or any other mention of the Headphone Stand. I sent an email to the address mentioned in the Youtube video, and got this reply email below.
   
   


> Hello,
> 
> It's nice having your email.^^
> I am a producer of Codia Headphone stand. located in Seoul, Korea.
> ...


 
   
  
 My concern is if this is a legit business, or if I would be sending money to scammers. Has anyone purchased from this company before?
  
 Thank-you for any help in advance.


----------



## sridhar3

I can't speak to whether or not they're legit, but that's a pretty nice-looking stand.
   
  Although your post is pretty suspect.


----------



## HyperHam

I have taken a gamble on these, hopefully they arrive :S
   
  I will (again...hopefully) post pictures when it arrives, otherwise pass on my hard lesson learnt.


----------



## skyblue

My birch plywood stand arrived a couple of days ago.  Very nice 'thin' lacquer finishes, rock solid stable stance.  I like it.  Also shown on the HD-800 is my 4-pin mini-XLR male connector for use with the Q cable, cheers


----------



## .Sup

[size=0.8em]

 [tr][size=1.65em] [td]   
  80,000.00 KRW
 [/td] [td][size=0.9em]   
  =

[/td] [td]   
  68.4062 USD
 [/td] 
[/size][/tr] [/size] [/size]   
 [size=0.8em]

 [tr][size=1.65em] [td]   
  150,000.00 KRW
 [/td] [td][size=0.9em]   
  =

[/td] [td]   
  128.262 USD
 [/td] 
[/size][/tr] [/size] [/size]   
  non painted model costs 68$


----------



## M3NTAL

OP is pretty sketchy.  First post on the forums with the product in his avatar.... right....  Checking all the wrong boxes right off the bat.


----------



## HyperHam

Hi all,
   
  Today i received my headphone stand from Codia, and it really holds my D5k's nicely.
   
  First impressions is that it is very smooth and well crafted.
   

   
  Quote: 





> OP is pretty sketchy. First post on the forums with the product in his avatar.... right.... Checking all the wrong boxes right off the bat.


 
   
  LOL, thats funny. I'm not sure how I can prove I'm not a "scam seller".


----------



## Toxic Cables

Those do indeed look very nice, are there any rubber feet or mat under the stand to protect what you place the stand on?.


----------



## HyperHam

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Those do indeed look very nice, are there any rubber feet or mat under the stand to protect what you place the stand on?.


 
   
  They don't come with any protection underneath, but the bottom of the stand is flat enough to attach rubber feet / mat.


----------



## Landerson8000

I am trying to order cordia headphone stand the entire website is in Korean! I have no ideal how to order the stand or even communicate with the company, can anyone help.


----------



## HyperHam

I just emailed the company on the below email address. He speaks pretty good English...
   
giga1kr@naver.com
   
His name is Miles Lee.


----------



## midnightfox

Were the prices quoted including shipping?
   
  I'm pretty keen on these as well.


----------



## midnightfox

I just received my Codia Birch Plywood stand.
   
  Shipping to Australia was very fast and the unit is of real high quality.
  They seem to fit my Beyerdynamic _DT880_ Headphones perfectly.


----------



## .Sup

how much did it cost including shipping fox?


----------



## Chawanwit

Which pics Re of the painted and which are not?


----------



## Daanvand

Thats a nice looking Headphone Stand, was just looking for one!


----------



## midnightfox

Quote: 





.sup said:


> how much did it cost including shipping fox?


 
   

  Hey .Sup, 
   
  I paid $85US including shipping via EMS to Australia which took a few days to arrive from Korea.


----------



## .Sup

midnightfox said:


> Hey .Sup,
> 
> I paid $85US including shipping via EMS to Australia which took a few days to arrive from Korea.



thanks man, seems like a reasonable price


----------



## uumeme

I can understand your concern - one gets cautious when dealing with unfamiliar overseas businesses. Codia is a small maker of audio racks, support platforms and loudspeakers not entirely unknown within audio circles. I am about to order a device base since I saw it in a friend's place and they look very well-made with good materials. Hope it helped.


----------



## IHMEYERS

I just ordered one.  The manufacturer now sells them on eBay.  The one I ordered is walnut and should arrive from Korea in about 2 weeks.
   
  The seller has a perfect 100% feedback rating and while I am not a huge fan of Ebay because you pay an arm and a leg to sell there, they do help out if there are issues with something purchased.  I figure I can risk the $115.
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/CODIA-Headphone-Stand-HS-9-Walnut-/290932108460?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## IHMEYERS

Just got the stand and it is beautiful!  3 days from S. Korea to Florida,  Wow.
   
  I highly recommend Codia if you're looking for a quality, high-end stand.


----------



## Glynn1955

I recieved my stand from codia within 5 days, ordered on Sunday evening arrived in uk at my address Friday morning, good communication well packaged can not fault Miles his service is 5 star , in comparison I have been waited over 10 weeks for a new headphone cable from within the uk !


----------



## whirlwind

midnightfox said:


> I just received my Codia Birch Plywood stand.
> 
> Shipping to Australia was very fast and the unit is of real high quality.
> They seem to fit my Beyerdynamic _DT880_ Headphones perfectly.


 

 Wow...yes they sure do fit your cans perfectly....could not be a better fit.
  
 Congrats.


----------



## inasafeplace

whirlwind said:


> Wow...yes they sure do fit your cans perfectly....could not be a better fit.
> 
> Congrats.


 
  
 Does it make marks on your DT880 headband? Also, what if you make your DT880 maximum size, how is the fit?


----------



## midnightfox

whirlwind said:


> Wow...yes they sure do fit your cans perfectly....could not be a better fit.
> 
> Congrats.


 
  
 Cheers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


inasafeplace said:


> Does it make marks on your DT880 headband? Also, what if you make your DT880 maximum size, how is the fit?


 
  
 No visible marks from what I can see. 
 As for the size it fits just as well when maximised.


----------



## inasafeplace

midnightfox said:


> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Could you take a picture of your maximised Dt880 on the stand? Please.


----------



## midnightfox

inasafeplace said:


> Could you take a picture of your maximised Dt880 on the stand? Please.


 
  
 Hope this helps


----------



## Buddhahacker

Just ordered a black birch stand for my DT990's.  I'll post a pic once I receive it.


----------

